# 1156 Bulbs upgrade for Garden Tractor Lights? LED or 796?



## drewkeen (May 9, 2018)

I have a small garden tractor that uses a 1156 bulb for the headlamps. 

I did some searching and realized that most posts here were for automotive applications where lights are regulated so that wasn't as much help to me. The biggest issue is that in the fall it is hard to get home early enough being at the eastern edge of a time zone to mow the yard before dark.

I know the 796 used about 20% more power and makes nearly twice the light. This would be a nice upgrade, but I also have seen LEDs becoming better - not 55w halogen headlight bright, but much better than just a few years ago. This would also allow me to not step aboce the alternator output. I have also been considering putting a couple of those LED cubes on it as well. 


Are there any LED options I should look into that will give me more useful light than the 796 would?


----------



## Alaric Darconville (May 9, 2018)

The 796 is great for reversing lamps because those lamps aren't on for extended amounts of time-- usually maybe 45 seconds at the very most except in the very rarest of occasions. However, for a lawn tractor, the heat they put out won't be very good within the typically-small compartments, with the lenses close to the bulbs and with materials that aren't automotive grade. You may find the sockets and/or reflectors deforming, or the outer lens itself melting or possibly smoking after long hours.

If you can find these, they'd be good. (As a side note, they'll run at 6V and .16A and I'm working on reversing the polarity of a camp lantern so I can run one in place of the 6V, .6A BA15s bulb that's in there. This does bring up the point that they are polarity sensitive, the pin of the lamp socket must be the positive, not negative.)


----------



## broadgage (May 9, 2018)

1156 bulbs are a very common type, generally used in road going vehicles for turn signals, reversing lights and brake lights.
Many vendors offer LED replacements that claim increased light output. Such replacements may not be road legal and I would therefor advise against highway use.
For a garden tractor though I would be inclined to try a couple.


----------

